# super Lobo II--yellow--stuck in forward?



## jleatherman (Oct 4, 2008)

I got out my vintage Super Lobo II from my childhood and charged the battery. It works, but is stuck in forward, full blast and the steering is not responding. 

Any ideas on what the problem is?


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

check the receiver...


----------



## Hudson Hornet ! (Nov 21, 2007)

fets in the speedo are blown.....


----------



## Lester24 (Oct 18, 2001)

*I always loved those cars when I was young, the original lobo, super lobo 1 and 2. Then one day I stepped up and bought a Grasshoper, then a JRX2. Then I've been hooked on RC for 20 years. That damn lobo ended up costing me 10's of thousands! LOL*

*Lester O'Dell
**www.LesODell.com*
Sponsored by...
RC4Less 
Team Power Push
*Web Designer for 
www.NORARCOVAL.com &
www.SkagitRiverRaceway.com
Track Announcer for N.O.R.A. RC Oval 
& Skagit River Raceway*


----------



## Divestorm (Jan 19, 2009)

I have one with the same problem. I opened it and cleaned the contacts and worked. Hey do anybody know how to get spare tires for this Sears Lobo II car? I don't know how to get the specs?


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Divestorm said:


> I have one with the same problem. I opened it and cleaned the contacts and worked. Hey do anybody know how to get spare tires for this Sears Lobo II car? I don't know how to get the specs?


That stinking car started my whole revolution 20+ years in the making:thumbsup:


----------



## c barsalow (Aug 15, 2002)

TamiyaKing said:


> That stinking car started my whole revolution 20+ years in the making:thumbsup:


Same here~!


----------



## Divestorm (Jan 19, 2009)

TamiyaKing said:


> That stinking car started my whole revolution 20+ years in the making:thumbsup:


Great Car!. Hey you have a very nice collection. Have you been succesful locating parts for it?. How do you remove the rims? There is a weird nut i can't remove.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Divestorm said:


> Great Car!. Hey you have a very nice collection. Have you been succesful locating parts for it?. How do you remove the rims? There is a weird nut i can't remove.


Wow it was so long ago i do remember getting them off the trans i think its a metric torx type of screw,you got to be careful it will strip out on a dime.


----------

